# Marine’s Amphibious Landing Craft (Assault)



## Been There (Oct 15, 2022)

I thought all you Devil Dogs would like to see one of the newer landing crafts that the Marines have deployed for nighttime operations. This particular model seats 21 men, plus gear. There are a few more pieces of equipment that gets mounted on the outside, however, this particular unit is for demonstration purposes only, so they are being withheld. The missing items include a grenade launcher and a .50-caliber machine gun and a few other goodies.


----------

